# ultimate grow 6 oz per plant



## mousebuddha (Nov 26, 2012)

got some cuttings 'Ultimate' strain off a friend who thinks they will put out 6oz per plant which i took with a pinch off salt but these fuckers looking good 6 weeks in to flower, about 5 ft vertical grow . Have only ever got 3 1/2 oz per plant organically and this is my first chem grow. couple of pics attatched. would like to know what people think.


----------



## Opm (Nov 26, 2012)

Any plant can do 6oz. What they don't tell you is how long the plant vegged. You have no way of knowing efficiency unless you know the time duration to get that.

For instance:
You veg a plant for 6 weeks and it does 3oz
Veg the same plant for 7 weeks and it does 4oz.

There are also size constraints to consider. If the plant takes up the space of four plants to be able to pull 6oz and those four plants would of produced 2 oz each. Then you are really losing 2 oz.

If you are in a medical state with limited number of plants, then bigger is sometimes better. 

Pros and Cons.


----------



## stickyak (Nov 29, 2012)

you should of been topping those girls in veg


----------



## mousebuddha (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah, realised that now, next 4 clones been topped, cheers


----------

